# I want out



## Hudson (Aug 14, 2019)

I've been wanting out of the grind for awhile now and it looks like it might be coming soon. I had plans to move to the pnw last year around this time but I trashed my shoulder at work and have been saving money while on workmans comp for a whole year.

I'm tired of grinding my whole life away and being unhappy. Every relationship I have falls apart and the only constant is me. Something to do with my ptsd or something to do with knowing that this is not the life I want.

The problem is primarily that I own too much stuff and don't know how to get rid of it. I have a car thats basically worthless other than its a rolling registered and a trooper. A pickup with a camper and a motorcycle.

Multiple household stuff I can easily throw away other than the electronics which might have some kind of babylonian monetary value. 

I have become jaded with society since the Iraq war. And even more ever since my shoulder got trashed. I have a lawyer and don't know if its going to end up as a settlement or not and frankly couldn't care. 

I need advice on how to get rid of stuff. I dont want to abandon it and have nowhere to put it. 

I'm going to miss my girlfriend and father but other than that I've kept myself 34 years (in two weeks) without any attachments. I own a house my late mother left me outright and I imagine it is an ok passive income and a good fallback plan.

I don't have dreams of finding mecca or any perfect place for me. Those dreams left long ago. I just want to be able to travel without a conscience and not work a job that goes nowhere but more injuries. 

Does anyone know of any suitable wilderness areas that one is able to squat in and survive in the right climate? I want to throw a tent down, grow some vegetables and say goodbye to society.

I've been terribly depressed since my injury and suicidal as hell but have came back from the brink in one piece.

Being a veteran really messes your life up I have to say. Maybe next time around the wheel I'll make better choices. 

Sorry if this sounds like a loud harangue and a Jeremiad. I guess it is.

Thanks for reading, I know this is not a psychology forum and I apologize for treating it like one.

I'm just curious if there's anyone out there in the national forests living free of this messed up social system that just chews people up and spits them out.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 14, 2019)

if that person exists you sure won't find them here, or online at all, in my opinion - not being flippant here, i encourage you to take the neccesary steps, research only what is needed, say fuck everybody else and do what you want. 

My point is that the answers are inside you.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 14, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> this society doesn't have a whole lot to offer someone by way of satisfying answers.



i´m cringing at the possibility of derailing this thread here but maybe if i take my time this will make sense.

this society, the taxation and expectation and clampdown on freethinking, has such a strong grip on our species and on this world, that i am inclined to believe that it is *this world*, not the society, that has the absence of satisfying answers. BUT

You are an autonomous being, and *only you* decide what the satisfying answers are. and, unfortunately, compromise exists within and without this society (is my theory)

If what someone wants is to basically go out in the sticks and be at peace
1. case all yr options and don´t shy away from *trying* anything - you don´t have to go be a woodsman, why not check a monastery or somethin out? although i dont know, it´s just an idea.
2. do all yr research, knowledge *is* fucking power.

That´s how you will find your way out, if that´s even possible.... just my take.


----------



## Hudson (Aug 14, 2019)

Im in the greater Sacramento, el Dorado and placer county area. 

I might just get a passport and wander for awhile if this injury ends up being a settlement. Problem is how do you wear a backpack with a busted shoulder? I can grit my teeth through the pain but after 10 or 20 miles it's probably going to be debilitating. 

i feel like the system is just not me. Some people thrive in it and I know I don't. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Deleted member 25993 (Aug 14, 2019)

check out dan price underground home on you tube.very inspiring as far as living simple and peacefully.getting rid of belongings can be a good first step.less is more however i like the uesfull things i have.gear,instruments,tools.taking/giving as little as possible from the warmongering shitmonster has been my goal for awhile.i'm still a part of society but only as much as i have to be to survive.perhaps going out in your vehicle to wander arounder and look for spots could be a good first step.


----------



## Hudson (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Groundscore (Aug 14, 2019)

I would keep your fall back plan idea in place, as that would allow you both storage and time; time to think while you get out into the wilderness. In a year you may be so in love with living off the land you will decide to get rid of the place, or you may decide to move into it. While in a transition period keeping your options open is always a good idea.

As for how to get rid of stuff; see what is useful to you, and if it brings you joy, and if it falls into either of those categories see if you can find a way to keep it; either at the house you own, or in storage somewhere. If it isn't something you can use and does not bring you some sort of joy let it go by selling it and getting some cash in the process or give it away to someone who can use it. Stuff can quickly own you instead of you owning it if you get in too deep, which just adds to the weight you are carrying (and I don't mean physical.)

If I were in your shoes, I would look at land in a state that you can live off the land in. That depends on your price point, how remote you want it to be, climate, etc. As for living in national forests you will want to keep far away from any tourists or landowners who would decide to turn you in for living there. I am fairly certain that there are many people who live off-grid like that, but they wouldn't advertise it for obvious reasons.

I hope it works out for you, that you heal up and find peace and enjoyment in life.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 14, 2019)

*I feel the same as you do. I 'd like to just throw everything away, grab my backpack, get on my bicycle and go! I need to get out of my comfort zone, that's the problem.

You can get rid of your stuff by donating to veterans organizations that help out veterans in need or a local church that helps out people or try having a rummage sale and sell your stuff for extra money.

If you're considering living in the wilderness, don't get discovered like this guy here in Wisconsin which this story came out today. *
https://fox6now.com/2019/08/14/wisconsin-fugitive-survives-3-years-in-makeshift-bunker/


----------



## Jackthereaper (Aug 15, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Problem is how do you wear a backpack with a busted shoulder?








Ive seen them made from conduit, reddy rod, and scooter tires all cobbled together with hot snot (mig not glue) and swear words.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Aug 16, 2019)

Hudson said:


> i feel like the system is just not me. Some people thrive in it and I know I don't. It just doesn't make sense to me.



It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society - Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 16, 2019)

also, take it one piece at a time, lest the anxiety make you cave. you can avoid that, for sure


----------



## Django (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey I have no advice for you but as much as it's worth,
You got (one more) cyber-supporter, somewhere along the path and always in the internet that hopes you find your peace.
Be strong, don't loose your sensetivity (I misspelled, I know).
💪


----------



## Hudson (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't think im gonna lose it but i do appreciate the support. 
Worst thing that happens figure I disappear in another country next summer until they kick me out. 

Thankfully my mom left a house and i'll never be a homeless veteran again if i plan right. I have it better than most people.

Its perspective right?


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Aug 16, 2019)

What kind of motorcycle you got? Living on a motorcycle is the best way to live.... Its about the cheapest way to travel long distances. Insurance is a small fraction of a car or truck... And gas mileage is great... So you dont need much money, but your not stuck anywhere... Walking, and bicycle touring is too much work. Hitch hiking is so unredictable and often unreliable... owning a van or car or truck, is too expensive sometimes.... The motorcycle is the best for sure...

I got a Honda Shadow 1100 Ace... Its not the worst bike I ever had, but its not my dream bike either... Someday Im gonna get a bad ass bike and set up all decked out... Im talking big alluminum side boxes and a big trunk box. A nice windshield to keep the wind from beating you up all the time. And a radio speakers so I can jam my tunes going down the road... Someday man, when I can afford it, im gonna have a bad ass bike and set it up all bad ass... But for now, my honda gets me around...

I rode all over the country a few years back on a little Rebel 250.... The gas mileage on that thing was soo good. $120 from California to Arkansas... I travelled 14 different states living off that bike... If I knew what I know now, I would have done quite a few things differently, but it is what it is... That little 250 man, I'd be the slowest guy on the highway. Semis are blowing by me like im hardly moving... Those bikes are not designed for high speed highway miles... I didnt give a shit man. It had 2 wheels and a motor and I was going. Thats all that mattered to me... Good times man. Good times.


----------



## Hudson (Aug 16, 2019)

I have the same bike a honda shadow 1100cc sabre or something. Got it off dude with 7k miles on it for 2 grand and had to fix a ton of things on it because it sat for 3 years. Still have to do stuff to it.
WHat do you do in high altitude when the carb is not suckingenough oxygen? I went to tahoe which I think is like 7k+ altitude and was basically destroying my spark plugs the whole time.


----------



## Phuen (Aug 17, 2019)

There's a lot more to know about you. And it's all a process that takes years. But, out of my cuff...

A lot of folk go to Thailand / Vietnam, because it's cheap to live in, friendly, and chill. And you don't suffer the same ol' faces.

Buy some land, somewhere. Don't squat. Squatting sucks and has become less and less of an option. Own and build on that.

Don't live out of your vehicle. It sucks.

Just as a philosophy, pass crap onwards. Let other people enjoy it, if they want it. Whether you sell or not. It's true waste to hold onto stuff that you don't use. Can drop a small selection at a family members, for future picking up.

Joe Rogan talks about recent research towards PTSD and brain injuries. I have no personal clue. But it seems encouraging that hormonal therapy can help quickly and directly, without any meaningful negative side effects (unlike psychiatric medication.) www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jN6eBH8CFc

Forget about a perfect place. Focus on improvements and the option of building on top of that. Not getting stuck with only promises and hopes.


----------



## Owyhee (Aug 17, 2019)

The ION. Idaho Oregon Nevada border region, is the least populated portion of the lower 48. Owyhee county Idaho and Malheur county Oregon in particular. Canyonlands with plentiful game and fish, not much in the way of veggies and you'll need a substantial shelter and supplies for the first year or two (canvas walled tent, Yurt, provisions) growing veggies could be a thing if you worked your ass off. You would also be in close range of the boise VA ( #2 rated va, have treated me amazing, don't shake a stick at free healthcare ). Don't be fooled this place will chew you up and spit you out. Only the roughest will be able to pull it off (look up claude Dallas real mother fucking outlaw). Solitude and the last of the wild west. Remember however alienated you feel I promise you people love the hell outta you and would be crushed if you end it, or cut ties forever. 

Semper Fi -Owyhee


----------



## jimbo slice (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm just curious if there's anyone out there in the national forests living free of this messed up social system that just chews people up and spits them out.
[/QUOTE]
Yes there is one guy and he has a show...have you ever seen it..he stays in the olympic national park..."the legend of mick dodge"


----------



## r3yn (Aug 17, 2019)

Hud, if you haven't considered a season of tree-planting, especially in the PNW / Canada's West Coast, definitely consider it. You may not get along with the other freaks and weirdos out there, but the main thing is you get out there and live off the land and make some decent money you can put down on a chunk of land after a season or two.

Alternatively there's Asia. That's where I am. Cheap living, usually warm, real people, but the language barrier keeps you nicely distanced (and fortunately or unfortunately privileged; i.e. english teaching opportunities everywhere, limited rule of law and leniency on law enforcement, etc.). Cambodia is real, _really real_, and dirty cheap, and wild or farmland pretty much everywhere outside of Phnom Penh, Siem Reap, Battambang, Sihanoukville areas (Snooky is being colonized by the Chinese). I like Cambo, personally, more than Thailand -- Thailand has been taken over by "adventurous" Kens and Barbies looking for the "full moon party" that died years ago. But north Thailand, up around Chiang Mai, is mountainous and still wild. The downside of these places, including others like China, is that you usually need to be a citizen or, more commonly, married to a citizen, to buy land. And the "communist" among them stipulate about 40 year land "leases", rather than ownership. This is my current obstacle course I'm trying to run.

I agree about buying land; I thought about squatting for many years, but at least up here in Canada, "crown land" (which means public land owned by the government) is a tricky situation. The old timers, when we go hunting, tell stories about guys having their camps/squats burned down by "conservation officers" (wilderness police). So, personally, I've decided to save up money and make a place somewhere with a bit of legal deed.

Pass your shit on, or have a garage sale, or use it to furnish your Mom's house and rent it out through a property management company for continual passive income.

Anyway, that's my take on it all. Good luck, brother.


----------

